# Pioneer Black Creek Ghost Walk



## Bones81 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello people anyone from Ontario,Canada going for the Ghost Walks Sat. at Pioneer Village the Death & Dying in the Victorian Age tour? I'm going tomorrow should be an experience haven't been there in ages and never been there at night should be a spooky experience,this is what will be happening there.



The Victorians made dying an art! This tour explores the disturbing Victorian rituals around death including postmortem photography, mourning and remembrance. See actual artifacts and discover how Victorians were hurried to their deaths through diseases, epidemics, crime and questionable doctoring including bloodletting, trepanation and more!

Upon your arrival there will be spooktacular entertainment in the Weston Theatres!! Screening of Night of the Living Dead Cider and Hot Chocolate for Sale Palm Reading & Fortune Telling Optical Illusions And more!!!


----------

